Ask HN: I don't like competitive coding. Won't you hire me as a fresh graduate? - ghoshbishakh
======
josefdlange
I haven't heard of a single place that requires a candidate to be active as a
"competitive coder" \-- they just require that the candidate know what the
hell they're doing. Don't project hyperbole onto the companies you're applying
to, and don't be such a defeatist. Are you a good programmer? Do you
understand core concepts of computer science? Are you capable of working with
people?

2/3 of those will get you an interview. 3/3 will get you a job.

------
iurisilvio
TLDR: Leverage the other things you know. Maybe they are the reason you didn't
had time to learn "competitive coding" algorithms.

I had the same problem years ago. You must have a good "excuse" to not know
these simple things. You studied it for the last 4-5 years and still don't
know?!

It is a flaw in your CV. When I graduated (2011), I failed _every_ algorithm
interview. Passed in some that asked me other things, like Python / Bottle /
Flask. At that time, I was a Bottle core contributor and had several Flask
projects available.

I was too busy working on real projects (internships, startups, open source)
and passed all the exams with low grades. My fault. It was a choice and I had
to handle the consequences for some time. I don't regret this.

Being a "competitive coder" helps a lot, you have in your head every algorithm
they'll ask. Some companies don't hire you without this knowledge. You have
less options.

------
Chris2048
What's the question?

